# Over due rabbit



## Brownie (Jul 27, 2019)

Guys new problem I breed her the 23 but she still hasn't had her babies so I was wondering what to do she has a nest but there is no hair she has a big belly and a duelap and I'm getting a little worried about her and any Advise would be helpful should I give her some raseberry leaves?


----------



## GypsyG (Jul 28, 2019)

Try some lavender oil on the edge of her nest box, that usually works.  I just recently had a doe overbake a litter.  They were born with fur and opened their eyes three days early in relation to their birthday, but they were fine and the doe was fine.


----------



## Brownie (Jul 28, 2019)

Okay thanks alot I will try that and also her lady parts are swollen but they have been like that since yesterday


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 28, 2019)

She will have them soon, don't  worry....I have had some go several days past the due date....


----------



## Brownie (Jul 29, 2019)

This is her nest I know it doesn't seem like much but here it is she also keeps moving things around


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jul 29, 2019)

I have found, the more I look and pester my doe's the longer I end up waiting.......So now I wait for my surprise package to arrive on it's  own sweet time


----------



## Brownie (Jul 29, 2019)

This is a pic of mom she is a rex new Zealand x this is her first litter and the pop of the litter had a heart attack so I really hope it all works out


----------



## GypsyG (Jul 29, 2019)

Now she's way overdue!  Are you sure she is actually pregnant and it's not a false pregnancy?


----------



## Brownie (Jul 30, 2019)

It's a week past due date so my guess is she is not pregnant or she's in danger and I would take her to the vet but I do t have a job and my mom won't take her so I'm going to hope that she just reabsorbed them and she's not having complications and this is a real bummer because she dad of the litter had a heart attack so I was hoping that he could father some babies


----------



## AmberLops (Jul 31, 2019)

How is she doing today?


----------



## Brownie (Aug 2, 2019)

Still nothing new and she ate everything out of her next box so it m guessing it was a false pregnancy


----------



## GypsyG (Aug 3, 2019)

Brownie said:


> Still nothing new and she ate everything out of her next box so it m guessing it was a false pregnancy


Thanks for updating us... I was wondering how she was doing. I'm sorry you did not get a litter from your late buck, but I'm very happy to hear that your doe is going to be fine.


----------



## Brownie (Sep 5, 2019)

Shes doing great!


----------



## AmberLops (Sep 5, 2019)

They're precious!


----------

